# GTA 5 gun combat compared to Max Payne 3 in side-by-side video



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5 gun combat compared to Max Payne 3 in side-by-side video*

Grand Theft Auto 5′s gun combat seems to have taken a leaf out of Max Payne 3′s blood-soaked book. An intrepid YouTuber has compared footage from both games to try and show the similarities. Watch it here.






What do you think? Thanks to datarace1 for the clip.


Source: VG24/7


----------

